# ViaRail Canadian



## Christine (Sep 14, 2012)

After six LD AMTRAK trips in the last 1 1/2 years, hubby and I are finally going ViaRail Sarnia-Toronto-Vancouver and back the first three weeks in October.

For anyone who has already taken this trip in the fall, what kind of clothes should we pack for the train, what is unnecessary to pack and any other tips? We live in mid-Michigan and assume October across Canada is transitional like here but probably a bit chillier on average.

Thanks,

Christine


----------



## pennyk (Sep 14, 2012)

I live in Florida and took the Canadian (Toronto to Vancouver) the first week of December last year. For what it is worth, I do not think it was as cold on the train as I thought it would be. When it was snowing outside, there was snow in the vestibules and it was cold in the vestibules.

I was comfortable on the train wearing yoga pants, a long sleeve cotton shirt, sometimes a sweater or a hoodie and UGG boots. It was -12F when we stopped in Winnipeg. You do not want to know what I was wearing when I got off the train and ventured out in, what I consider, extremely cold temperatures.

I brought with me a wool pea coat, which kept me warm, but was very bulky. If I do the trip again in fall/winter, I will leave the coat home and bring something that is warm and not so bulky.

Have a great trip. I was hoping to do the trip again this year, roundtrip, but my wallet will not allow it. :lol:


----------



## greatcats (Sep 14, 2012)

I was on the train eastbound in mid-October last year. You will need some kind of coat, but your destination is Vancouver, a temperate climate, not Winnipeg. The sleepers are comfy with big comforters and nice mattresses, an improvement over Amtrak in that respect. Be prepared to be well fed three times a day. My main criticism of this train was the young lady who was my sleeper attendant east of Winnipeg did tend to my room, but was otherwise almost invisible and kept to herself. Otherwise, it was a finem, leisurely trip which I certainly recommend, if you don't mind the high fares.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll be in position to add tips after I take the same trip next week, although one way coming back south of the 49' by Amtrak.


----------



## Christine (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Look forward to your comments, jacorbett70!


----------



## jacorbett70 (Sep 23, 2012)

I completed the trip and found no temperature issues except the lower berth in the berths section was cold when it was cold out. The bedding is comfortable and warm, much better than Amtrak. The temperature outside ranged from a low of 0c (32F) in northern Ontario to around 23c (mid-70s) during the day out west.

Here is a set of photos with comments on what to expect. When I get back home (now waiting for Amtrak in Seattle) I'll upload a bunch more with the scenery.


For those who get a gray box instead of photos, here is a plain link:

http://bit.ly/UtGsmo


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2012)

Great pics!  Thanks for Posting! :hi:


----------



## RRrich (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, I am so luoking foward to my Eastbound trip in January


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2012)

Great photos John. Thanks. I hope you are enjoying your trip home through the States.


----------



## Gord (Sep 24, 2012)

Christine said:


> After six LD AMTRAK trips in the last 1 1/2 years, hubby and I are finally going ViaRail Sarnia-Toronto-Vancouver and back the first three weeks in October.
> 
> For anyone who has already taken this trip in the fall, what kind of clothes should we pack for the train, what is unnecessary to pack and any other tips? We live in mid-Michigan and assume October across Canada is transitional like here but probably a bit chillier on average.
> 
> ...


I am boarding Via #2 at Edmonton tonight, returning to Toronto. There is a chance to walk around in Winnipeg for a few hours on your westbound trip, chances are it will be pretty cold in October although we are having a much milder than usual September. There are other stops along the way for crew changes, fuel etc. where you may get out and stretch your legs so it may be a bit cold then too. Make sure you don't wander too far away and get back to the train with plenty of time to spare, it's a few days until the next one!

Most of the complaints I have heard about things being too cold on board are generally (not always) from seniors

who may have circulatory problems or are used to a warmer environment. As others have noted, the comforters supplied with sleeping accomodation will keep you warm at night.

You will find the food, service and accomodation on this train to be excellent and typical of what once was available on the best railroads in the 1940's and 1950's. This is about as close as you can get to a trip on the California Zephyr when it was at it's peak and run by Western Pacific.

On my westbound trip a week and a half ago, there were 22 revenue cars including 3 Skyline domes, one Park dome obseation and two full dining cars. The sleepers and diners were packed with tour groups, many from the UK, the coaches were with more local travellers and students

On your westbound trip, get a spot on the left-hand side of the dome about one hour out of Rivers, Manitoba. The train follows the beautiful Qu'Applelle Vallley for about 20 miles. The Praries "ain't" all flat.

Oh yes, the prices are pretty high but keep checking those Express Deals on Via's website, some are pretty reasonable if you have departure date felxibility. If you do a fair bit of Via travel as I do on business, get a Via Preference (points)( card, too.

Gord


----------



## Christine (Sep 24, 2012)

Once again, thanks to everyone for the replies and especially to John for the wonderful pictures and captions. All your comments give us a complete picture of what to expect. We are very excited for the trip!

Christine


----------

